

Microsoft's CSO is Full of It - jhonovich
http://ipvm.com/updates/2316

======
CurtHagenlocher
Seriously? This guy is nowhere near either the executive suite or product
development. I'm not sure who's calling him a "chief security officer" but
that's certainly not his title at Microsoft.

~~~
jhonovich
That's what he says on his LinkedIn page - www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
howard/1/305/342

